# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Benefits and rewards for memorizing

## NInA

as-salamu alaikum


Benefits and rewards of memorizing the Qur'aan
Many times throughout the journey of memorizing, we get stuck or more concerned with worldly affairs that we lose the rush for memorizing. I think one good way to keep people consistent in their motivation for memorizing the Book of Allah is to list authentic factual information on the benefits and the rewards of those that protect/memorize the Quran in this dunya.

wallahu A'alam

----------


## NInA

*One more thing:

If a thread does not exist yet, can we we please get people to post these benefits here in this folder so we can compile/edit a new thread out of this one?

I'll start:


#1
The Prophet, sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam, said "Whoever reads the Quran, memorizes it, and acts upon it, on the Day of Judgment he will be clad (by angels) with a crown of light, its light is like the sunlight and his parents will be clad with two garments better than the whole world and whatever it contains." So they would amazingly ask: "What action did we do to deserve this?" They will be told: "Because your son memorized the Quran. [Al-Haakim]*

----------


## NInA

*FIRE*
"If the Qur'aan is gathered in a body (i.e. a person), Allah will not burn him with the Fire." [al-Baihaqee, Authenticated by Shaikh al-Albanee]

*REWARDS*
The Prophet (sallallahu alaihi wa-sallam) said to Abu Dharr (radhi allahu anhu), "O Abu Dharr! That you set out in the morning and learn one verse from the Book of Allah is better for you than if you prayed one hundred Raka'ahs (units of prayer)." [Ibn Majah]

*HIGH & HIGH*
"Read, ascend and recite ... your position (in Paradise) will be at the place of the last verse that you recite." [Abu Dawood and at-Tirmidhee]

*TARAWEEH*
if you have it memorized your taraweeh gets soooo awesome coz you will have a very good concentration. other prayers too...

*BONUS:* You think its tough to memorize... Quran can't be wrong!
"And indeed we have made the Qur'aan easy to remember." [Soorah al-Qamar (54): 17]

----------


## NInA

SubhahanaAllah! There are enormous benefits. I wanted to paste an email that I sent out to encourage everyone to memorize quran.(It is long though.. but its worth reading. If its long please update, I can delete it inshaAllah)

Subject: *InshaAllah lets start memorizing the Quran -Fwd: "A Grandmother Who Completed Memorizing the Qur'an at Eighty-Two Years Old"*


Assalamu Alaikum
This is going to be a looong mail InshaAllah. Please take few minutes to go over it. If you are busy at this moment, pls make a note and read it when you have free time as this mail is just not to give a quick glance and skip paras rather it is intended to be read completely. 

At the end of this email, you will find a forwarded mail which contains an interview with a grandmother who memorized Quran at 82 years old. Yes. MashaAllah she was 82 years old when she completed memorizing Quran. When an 82 years old lady could memorize Quran, why couldnt we do it when we have hardly even reached half of her age. 

If you have already started memorizing the Quran, Alhamdulilah! This mail is just to motivate you and remind you about the benefits of Quran memorization.

Someone can ask why should one memorize Quran. 
I can answer that question by asking another question, "Why do we save money for 401K/pension plan?
The answer for this question could be," Well, a person needs to save money for his old age. We can earn money, spend left and right when we are young, but when we get old we would be too old to work/earn, so we save the money." 

The principle behind this is :"Extertion in youth will preserve you in old" .

The same principle applies on why a person should memorize Quran. This Quran that we memorize in our lives will be our companion to protect us from the punishment of grave after we die.

_Rasulullah (Sallalloho alaihe wasallam) said: When a man dies and his relatives are busy in funeral, there stands an extremely 
handsome man by his head. When the dead body is shrouded, that man gets in between the shroud and the chest of the deceased. When after the burial, the people return home, 2 angels, Munkar and Nakeer (names of two special Angels), come in the grave and try to separate this handsome man so that they may be able to interrogate the dead man in privacy about his faith. But the handsome man says, "He is my companion, he is my friend. I will not leavehim alone in any case. If you are appointed for interrogation, do your job. I cannot leave him until I get him admitted into Paradise". Thereafter he turns to his dead companion and says, "I am the Qura'an, which you used to read, sometimes in a loud voice and sometimes in a low voice. Do not worry. After the interrogation of Munkar and Naker, you will have no grief. When the interrogation is over, the handsome man arranges for him from Al-Mala'ul A'laa (the angels in Heaven) a silk bedding filled with musk._ 

This Quran that we memorize in our lives will be our intercessor on the day of judgement.

Rasulullah (Sallalloho alaihe wasallam) said: "On the Day of 
Judgement, before Allah, no other intercessor will have a greater 
status than the Qura'an, neither a Prophet nor an angel." 

*Our position in Paradise is determined by the amount of Qur'an we memorize in this life!* 'Abdullaah ibn 'Amr ibn Al-'Aas heard the Prophet (sallallaahu 'alaihi wa sallam) saying: "It will be said to the companion of the Qur'an: Read and elevate (through the levels of the Paradise) and beautify your voice as you used to do when you were in the dunyaa! For verily, your position in the Paradise will be at the last verse you recite!" [Aboo Daawood and At-Tirmithee, saheeh] 

*There are ten rewards for each letter you recite from the Qur'an*. As an authentic hadith in At-Tirmithee proves: "Whoever reads a letter from the Book of Allah, he will have a reward. And that reward will be multiplied by ten. I am not saying that "Alif, Laam, Meem" is a letter, rather I am saying that "Alif" is a letter, "laam" is a letter and "meem" is a letter." So increase your recitation of the Qur'an to gain these merits, and to gain the following merit as well. 

The benefits of memorizingn Quran are infinite... Alhamdulilah!

Last but not least... there is one awesome khutbah "Written in Stone" by Muhammad AlShareef. If you read/listen to this khutbah, InshaAllah you will really be pushed to that emaanrush zone to start memorizing the Quran. 

One other final point I wanted to stress... Alhamdulilah! Allah blessed the women in the following article to live long(82+years). In this temporary world, we never know how long we are going to live. I just came back from attending a Janaaza prayer in our community for a sister who was in her early 30s.(She was drowned in water) 

If we decide to start memorization, InshaAllah we should start right away, even if its one single aayah. We shouldnt think that we will start memorize after we retire or after our kids grow up or after we get old because *we never know who's next*. 

*The Prophet (May peach be upon him) said*, "Whoever takes a path seeking knowledge by it, Allah will facilitate for him a path to Paradise because of it. And indeed the angels lower their wings for the student of knowledge, pleased because of what he is seeking (knowledge). And verily those who are in the heavens and the earth, even the fish in the water, seek forgiveness for the scholar ." (Ahmad )

*An Interview with Umm Saalih
A Grandmother Who Completed Memorizing the Qur'an at Eighty-Two Years Old* 

As Read by Dr. Saleh as Saleh

Al-Hamdulillaah (All-Praise is due to Allah), the One Who said (what means): "And in truth We have made the Qur'aan easy to remember; but is there any that remembers?" Surah 54: 32

Many all over the world memorize the Qur'aan, and it is not strange to see the youth memorizing the Noble Qur'aan and an early age. Al-Hamdulillaah, the One who made the Qur'aan easy for remembrance, had made it easy for Umm Saalih age 82. In an interview with Umm Saalih, she was asked the following questions:

*Q1: "What was the reason that drove you to memorize the Qur'aan after so many years?"* 
She said, "I always hoped to memorize the Qur'aan from the time I was young. My father always used to invoke Allaah for me to become one of the memorizers of the Qur'aan, like himself and like the elder brothers of my family who memorized it. So I memorized in the beginning about three parts and then after I completed the age of thirteen, I got married and became busy with the household and the children. After I had seven children, my husband died. They (the children) were all young so I took the time to raise them and educate them, and then after they grew up and got married, I had more time for myself. Therefore, the first thing I directed myself to focus upon was the Qur'aan. 

*Q2: "Tell us about your journey with the Noble Qur'aan."*
She said, "My younger daughter was going to high school and she was the closest of my children to me and the most beloved, because she stayed with me after her older sisters got married and got busy with their lives, and because she was a quiet girl, upright, loving, and good. In addition, she was interested in learning the Noble Qur'aan, and her teachers encouraged her. 

Furthermore, she was very enthusiastic and always told me of many women who were driven by this great motivation to memorize the Qur'aan, and this is where I started."

*Q3: "Tell me about your way of memorization."* 
She said, "We assigned ten verses (meaning her and her daughter who was going to high school). So each day after Asr, we used to sit together. She reads and I repeat after her three times. Then she explains the meaning to me, and after a while, she repeats that three times. On the next morning, she repeats them to me before she goes to school. 

She recorded also the recitations of Ash Shaykh al Husary, Rahimuhullaah, repeating each verse three times and thus I continued to listen most of the time. Therefore, the next day we would go to the next ten verses if my memorization was good. Otherwise, we would postpone taking additional verses until the day after. Moreover, we assigned the day of Friday to review the memorizations of the entire week. And this was the journey from the beginning." 

Then she said, "Over four years and a half, I memorized twelve juz" according to the way I described to you. Then this young daughter got married. When her husband knew of our task concerning the memorization, he rented a house close to me, close to my house, so that he could allow the continuation of the memorization. In addition, he, May Allah reward him used to encourage us and sometimes sit with us listening, explaining and teaching. 

Then after three years of her marriage, my daughter got busy with the children and the household and our schedule was interrupted, but that did not make her give up. To the contrary, she sensed that my eagerness for the memorization was still established so she looked for a special good teacher to continue the journey under her supervision. So, I completed the memorization by the success of Allaah and my daughter is still working to finish the memorization of the Glorious Qur'aan. She has a little left, In Shaa Allaah Ta'aala. 

*Q4: "This motivation of yours, did it have an effect on other women around you?"*

She said, "It really had a good strong effect. My daughters and stepdaughters were all encouraged and worked on learning and teaching the Qur'aan to their children and learning it themselves. 

*Q5: "After finishing the Noble Qur'aan, don't you think about working on memorizing hadith?"*

She said, "Now I have memorized ninety hadith and In Shaa Allaah I will continue the journey. I depend, in my memorization, upon the tapes and upon the Qur'aan radio station. At the end of each week, my daughter comes and checks for me the memorization of three hadith, and I am trying now to memorize more. 

*Q6: "Over this period of memorization of the Qur'aan, did your life change? Was it affected in one way or another?"*
She said, "Yes, I went through a major change and I tried always, all praise is due to Allaah, to obey Allaah before I started the memorization. However, after I started the task of memorization, I began to feel a self-comfort, a great self-comfort and all worries began to move away from me. I even reached the stage of freeing myself from all these excessive worries concerning fearing for the children and their affairs, and my morale was boosted. 

I had a noble objective to work for and this is a great Ni'mah (Favor) from Allaah . upon me, since we know that some women, when they get old and they do not have a husband, and their children got married, may be destroyed by the empty time, thoughts, worries, and so forth. But, AlHamdulillaah, I didn't go through this and I made myself busy with a great task and a great objective. 

*Q7: "Didn't you think at one point, to join one of the circles focusing on teaching the Noble Qur'aan?"*

The answer was, "Yes, some of the women suggested this to me, but I am a woman who got used to staying at home, and I don't like to go out everyday, and Al Hamdulillaah, my daughter sufficed me from all difficulty and I was so happy while I was learning from her. My daughter had set an example in goodness and righteousness which we rarely find in our days. 

She started this task and journey with me while she was an adolescent and this is a critical age many people complain of. She used to pressure herself so that she could have spare time to teach me, and she used to teach me with kindness and wisdom. Her husband was a good help to her and he exerted a lot of effort. I ask Allaah . to give them success and to bring their children up on uprightness." 

*Q8: "What do you say to a woman of your age who wishes to learn and memorize the Qur'aan yet she is worried about it and feeling unable to?"* 

She said, "I say to her there their shall be no despair with the firm, sincere and truthful determination. Begin with sincerity, firm determination and dependence on Allaah at each time. And remember that at this age you should have the time for yourself. However, do not use your time to only go out or to sleep and so forth. Rather, busy yourself with righteous work. 

*Q9: "Now what would you say to a woman who is still young? What would you advise her?"*
She, may Allaah preserve her, said: "Preserve Allaah and He will preserve you. Make use of the favor of Allaah bestowed upon you from health and ways and means of comfort. Use that to memorize the Book of Allaah. This is the light which enlivens your heart, your life and your grave after you die. 

And if you have a mother then exert the effort to teach her, and there is no better favor upon a mother than one of her righteous children aiding her to be close to Allaah."

Presented on the 1st of Muharram 1426, Feb 10th 2005. Originally published in Ad-Da'wah Magazine, no.1552, 17th of Rabee' Al-Awwal 1417,corresponding to Aug 1, 1996.

----------


## NInA

Important note: All of the information provided above was collected from another Islamic trustworthy web site.

I really wanted to share the knowledge with all others. In addition, It gave me motivation to InshAllah start with the process of memorizing Qura'an. 

May Allah bless us all.

wallahu A'alam

----------


## Tulip

JazakAllah for such nice sharing.

----------

